# Went to get a coffee cup this morning...



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

I went to get a coffee cup this morning and find this...


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFLMAO!! Ahhhhh....That's Priceless!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's hilarious!

Thanks for the morning laugh!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Pretty cute!


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

That is priceless. It is also funny to know how they can get the cabinets open and get up there. Kitty would get up in the cupboards and sleep. I also thank you for the morning laugh.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

LMAO!!!

Our cat opens up our dresser drawers and hides behind it.


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

He's also my plant smotherer - There WAS a live plant under him...



And tree climber



We call him Teddy most times though.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

He is a very handsome devil...and I am certain he keeps you very busy "hunting" for his latest hiding spot!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Adorable! I love the photo of Teddy in the cabinet :luv


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Ha Ha. Was the cat in the cabinet a sleep when you found him.


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes he was asleep  Opened one eye, stretched and rolled onto his back.
I didn't have the heart to move him right away, and later coaxed him out with the sound of the can opener. 
He finds some really interesting places to sleep. He'll pick a favorite spot, use it for about a week and then move on. I just hope he didn't find the cupboard too comfortable.


----------



## alayaya (Aug 6, 2014)

your cat is awesome!! What a hilarious fluffball <3


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

OMG I nearly died when I saw the second pic of him asleep in there! Hilarious! After seeing just the tail sticking out in the first pic, I thought you had caught him just after he opened the cabinet. But nope, sound asleep in there, leaving his tail hanging out as a clue to his whereabouts. 

He seems to be quite the character!


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

spirite said:


> OMG I nearly died when I saw the second pic of him asleep in there! Hilarious! After seeing just the tail sticking out in the first pic, I thought you had caught him just after he opened the cabinet. But nope, sound asleep in there, leaving his tail hanging out as a clue to his whereabouts.
> 
> He seems to be quite the character!


That's why I asked as I was thinking the same thing that the cat got caught getting into the cabinet.


----------



## Dumine (Jun 30, 2014)

Classic!!!! Lol that is so adorable.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

LOL priceless!

oh, I LOVE that last pic of him in the tree! THAT is a really cool picture!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

So cute! I love the picture of him on the tree. What kind of tree is that?


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Jetlaya67 said:


> So cute! I love the picture of him on the tree. What kind of tree is that?


It's an Oregon Myrtle (Umbellularia)
I love it, and it's got a lot of history on my property.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

I ran into my own finding kitten situation. So I've only had mine for a few days and still not use to them being around. So I went to take laundry out of the dryer and bring it in the room to fold and then went back to put what was in the washer in the dryer. Anyways I hear something coming from the open dryer and I found Dora in their playing with a dryer ball. When I grabbed the dry cloths and brought them in the room to fold, she most have seen the dryer ball and jumped in to play with it. So I now have a sign on the dryer reminding me to close the door after use. I would have taken a picture, but I didn't want her to start thinking the dryer was an ok place to play so I got her out of it right away.


----------



## Kashmir&Eleanor (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh yes, always have to watch the dryer. I opened the dryer door once, left it open to go get a laundry basket, came back and reached in and felt something warm and furry move. Teddy had jumped in while I had left for that moment. I let out a scream before I realized it was him, scared me lol
I've heard of dryer horror stories though, they love the warmth.


----------



## sarahthompson (Aug 8, 2014)

Kashmir&Eleanor said:


> Oh yes, always have to watch the dryer. I opened the dryer door once, left it open to go get a laundry basket, came back and reached in and felt something warm and furry move. Teddy had jumped in while I had left for that moment. I let out a scream before I realized it was him, scared me lol
> I've heard of dryer horror stories though, they love the warmth.


Not only do I now make sure the washer and dryer are closed before I leave the laundry room, but I also make sure that the laundry room door is closed as well. I don't want to worry about either kitten jumping into a laundry basket with dirty clothes in it and not realizing it until it's too late.


----------

